
Ask HN: Show HN Stars - c4n4rd
For those of you who have done a &quot;Show HN&quot;:<p>1. How did you get the idea?<p>2. What kept you motivated to finish the project?<p>3. What tools, architecture did you use?<p>4. Finaly, post a link to you project again here.<p>Thank you!
======
mrzool
1\. Something (paperwork like letters and invoices) in my daily routine was
taking more time than necessary and the result was not good enough. I wanted a
better system.

2\. The need to make dealing with my paperwork as painless as possible.

3\. LaTeX, Pandoc and a makefile.

4\. [http://mrzool.cc/tex-boilerplates](http://mrzool.cc/tex-boilerplates)

